# Shaniqua & Bonquiqui :P



## bgj1010

OK, so my daughter, 13, named them. Not your typical rattie names, but whatever. Not sure of ages, but we purchased them almost a month ago at Petco as "small rats". It's a safe bet to say they're probably less than 3 months.

Shaniqua
















Bonquiqui
















Cuddling in my hoodie


----------



## JessyGene

they are so cute! I love the pic of both of them in your hood


----------



## British

I love the names!!!


----------



## Nenn

What a funny and cool names  the ratties look sweet!


----------



## binkyhoo

Hello sha..qui...Q..., Oh, Hello ratties! ;D And welcome to the site bgi1010.


----------



## PitterPatter

The names are absolutely hilarious! Did she get them from watching Shane Dawson or some kind of YouTube video? Lol. (I remember them from a list of funny "black" names on YouTube).
They look like they're well loved. Bonquiqui's colours is stunning. I love brown. <3


----------



## Laisper

Why would you let your daughter name your rats stereotypical ghetto black girl names -_-?


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers

Laisper said:


> Why would you let your daughter name your rats stereotypical ghetto black girl names -_-?


Lol.

How many people on this thread know who Shaniqua and Bonquiqui are?


~~~
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jZkdcYlOn5M <- Bon Qui Qui
Shaniqua is pretty much in league with Bon Qui Qui, and the name is brought up in a lot of other derpy youtube videos.

I doubt the little girl sat down and said 'Oh, I think I'll give my rats ghetto names.' YouTube is a powerful thing in the lives youth.


----------



## PitterPatter

LOL. That's where I heard it!!!

They're awesome ghetto names! Geez. Lol.


----------



## Babs

Haha, I was thinking of that N-Dubz video where the girl says "My name is Shaniqua and what?" :')



> Why would you let your daughter name your rats stereotypical ghetto black girl names -_-?


I named my bearded dragon Spyro and now live in fear that I will be condemned for giving her a stereotypical lizard name. Plus she can name her rats whatever she wants!


----------



## bgj1010

Hahaha!!! Awesome replies fellow rat-lovers. Thanks for the kind words, 99.9% of you 

Pix of the new Rat Manor to be posted in the appropriate thread shortly. Still needs some fine-tuning, and maybe an additional item or two, but they LOVE it, and so do my kids and I. Aside from the ever popular Critter Nation, the Manor was the obvious best choice for 2 females and our needs. If they get bored, I can always put an addition on with our Super Pet "starter cage" (24x12x15), which seemed decent until I got the Manor!

And I think it's fantastic that my 13 yr old daughter wanted pet rats and loves and cares for them. She feeds them, cleans the cage herself regularly, rearranges it, plays with them and gives them plenty of lovins, so she can name and call them whatever she wants.


----------



## British

A.ngelF.eathers said:


> Lol.
> 
> How many people on this thread know who Shaniqua and Bonquiqui are?~~~
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jZkdcYlOn5M <- Bon Qui Qui
> Shaniqua is pretty much in league with Bon Qui Qui, and the name is brought up in a lot of other derpy youtube videos.
> 
> I doubt the little girl sat down and said 'Oh, I think I'll give my rats ghetto names.' YouTube is a powerful thing in the lives youth.


LMAO! I knew who they were =D In fact, that's why I clicked on this thread in the first place!

And, Um - WOW Laisper. Just wow.

Those two babies are beautiful! And the Rat Manor rocks  My girl lives in one!


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers

Babs said:


> I named my bearded dragon Spyro and now live in fear that I will be condemned for giving her a stereotypical lizard name.


...were I reptile person. I would choose the name 'Spyro'.
Sweetlordy. That's raw.
NEVER thought of that. and I am being serious xD


----------



## Bright.Side

Babs said:


> Haha, I was thinking of that N-Dubz video where the girl says "My name is Shaniqua and what?" :')
> 
> 
> 
> I named my bearded dragon Spyro and now live in fear that I will be condemned for giving her a stereotypical lizard name. Plus she can name her rats whatever she wants!


lmao, I was planning on naming my future beardie that! Who can hate on the loveable purple dragon?!


----------



## bgj1010

I have a corn snake too. Her name is Medusa. Absolutely gorgeous. It's kinda sad that I now have rats again (had one male about 20yrs ago named Lucifer. Ya, not really sure what I was thinking. I was young and foolish.) and I feed my corn frozen fuzzy mice :/ Shhhh, don't tell my girls!

Medusa













Shes now 3 years old, over 3 feet long, and about as thick as a roll of nickels  Her morph is called "Gold Dust", which is a caramel motley het stripe, if anyone cares... K, enough about snakes. Don't wanna scare the ratties!!!


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers

She's goorrrggeeoouusss
I would love a snake, but I'm a mammal person. I barely keep my fish alive, and the first reptile I ever had -an iguana- escaped on the SECOND day I had him </3 xD I'll stick to the furries.


----------



## PitterPatter

That is the most beautiful corn I've ever seen. :')
I want a corn and a BP.


----------



## British

Oh, she is gorgeous! I love snakes  I could never have one, because I don't think I could handle the feeding... If only snakes could eat tofu!!


----------



## bgj1010

Thanks. All those years ago when I had Lucifer, I actually did own two Ball Pythons, Kama & Monty, both 3.5 feet and fat. They, being constrictors, did sadly enough eat live rats. I couldn't do that again  The frozen fuzzies are sold frozen, obviously, and thawed in warm water for 15 min, then placed into a feeding bin with Medusa. She feels the warmth and starts eating. She was raised on frozen, so if she ever did encounter a live mouse, she'd have no idea what to do.
Those pics I posted were from shortly after I got her. She's doubled in size. The day I picked her up from the breeder, she was literally 12 inches long and no fatter than a standard Bic pen!


----------



## Babs

Corn snakes are beautiful, your one is actually gorgeous though. I love reptiles, I really do. Think I might some day think of getting a corn, though nothing bigger. I know my limits, and it saddens me to see really big snakes all coiled up in a tank that's too small for them to properly stretch out in. Probably doesn't bother the snake that much, but I just feel sad for them when I see it.


----------



## marleym12

o


bgj1010 said:


> OK, so my daughter, 13, named them. Not your typical rattie names, but whatever. Not sure of ages, but we purchased them almost a month ago at Petco as "small rats". It's a safe bet to say they're probably less than 3 months.
> 
> Shaniqua
> View attachment 5435
> 
> 
> View attachment 5438
> 
> 
> Bonquiqui
> View attachment 5436
> 
> 
> View attachment 5439
> 
> 
> Cuddling in my hoodie
> View attachment 5437
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5440
> 
> 
> View attachment 5441


OMG they are so cute!!!! I love them so much i cant wait to cuddle and tickle their balls!!!! love u-Football team with that 1 white girl


----------

